# Topical Football Joke



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A German family head out one Saturday to do some shopping.

While in the sports shop the son picks up an England football shirt 
and says to his sister, "I've decided to be an England supporter and I would like this for my birthday."

His big sister is outraged by this and promptly whacks him round 
the head and says, "Go talk to your mother."

So off goes the little lad with the white and red football shirt in 
hand and finds his mother.

"Mum?"

"Yes son?"

"I've decided I'm going to be an England supporter and I would like 
this shirt for my birthday".

The mother is outraged at this, promptly whacks him around the head 
twice and says, "Go talk to your father."

Off he goes with the football shirt in hand and finds his father.

"Dad?"

"Yes son?"

"I've decided I'm going to be an England supporter and I would like 
this shirt for my birthday."

The father is outraged and promptly whacks his son around the head 
4 times and says:

"No son of mine is ever going to be seen in THAT!"

About half an hour later they're all back in the car and heading 
towards home.

The father turns to his son and says;

"Son, I hope you've learned something today?"

The son says,

"Yes dad I have."

"Good son, what is it?"

The son replies,

"I've only been an England supporter for an hour and already I hate 
you German B*stards"


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Lol


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------

